

Apache webserver updated to ignore Do Not Track settings in IE 10 - correctifier
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/09/apache-webserver-updated-to-ignore-do-not-track-settings-in-ie-10/

======
jabits
"The only reason DNT exists is to express a non-default option," Fielding
wrote in a post defending the change. "That's all it does. It does not protect
anyone's privacy unless the recipients believe it was set by a real human
being, with a real preference for privacy over personalization."

Seems to me that it is better to default to privacy, and opt-in to
personalization.

~~~
jackmoore
DNT breaks down if advertisers don't participate. As long as it's not a law,
what are the chances they will respect DNT if it's opt-out rather than opt-in?

